# New Here. Please Help! I went to other sites for help, but no one has anwered.



## Stresdrugtest (Feb 14, 2011)

I have posted threads on marijuana.com, cannabis.com and grasscity.com and seems like no one has answered. I am hoping that here I get some help. Please, I'm almost desperate in vurge of anxiety attack.

*Faint Line on First Check Home Drug Test. Will I pass Quest Diagnostic Lab Test?* (home test vs. lab test)

I have a concern "Can anyone definitively say if the first check home test kit is truly accurate about the presence of faint lines vs. what a true lab test may identify?"

My concern is for now 2011 since most online information I found was from 2006-2009. Has anything changed or upgraded at the labs to detect THC? Are test in labs in 2011 now more accurate or more sensitive than 2008 and 2009? My Lab test was at 3pm. I smoked 9-10 blunts within 17 days before my lab test. But the very "last time" was "7 days" before the lab test. I drank massive water and cranberry juice 2 days before my Lab Test. On the day of lab test, I flushed starting 3 hours before the Lab Test (at 12pm) with Ultimate Blend 24 (which can be found at most smokeshops). I did the First Check Home kit test at 2:35pm and showed negative with "very very faint lines." Since it was faint lines and the box stated that faint lines falls under "negative", I went ahead and Took the Lab Test at Quest Diagnostic at around 3:05pm. I then rushed home to do another Home Kit Test which then appeared "completely negative" at 3:45pm. So if it was faintly negative half hour before The Lab test, and then completely negative with solid lines 40 minutes later after The Lab test, is that safe to say that the Lab will detect a "Negative" as well? I haven't been called yet from the job even though its 2 days and I am worried sick. I do not want to lose out on the job opportunity. Please help me and let me know. According to the First Check, they use a cut-off 50ng and are 99% accurate, however, I am still freaking out because I do not know how much more accurate are lab test or if they even use a cut off of 50ng.

Note: the urine left at Lab had enough color. It was not clear like water, therefore, uring color should not be an issue. Also, since urine did come from me, the urine was at right temperature, therefore, urine temperature should not be an issue.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 14, 2011)

Seeing as you have already taken the test there is nothing you can do but wait (which I can tell is causing a little stress!).  It can take a day or two for results to get back, so if you took your test 2 days ago it was on Saturday.  They would have been closed Sunday, and probably got the resutls to your employer later today.  You should hear either way tomorrow.
For future reference I have two words for you, "synthetic urine".  It works.  I know those who have passed using it.


----------



## Stresdrugtest (Feb 14, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Seeing as you have already taken the test there is nothing you can do but wait (which I can tell is causing a little stress!). It can take a day or two for results to get back, so if you took your test 2 days ago it was on Saturday. They would have been closed Sunday, and probably got the resutls to your employer later today. You should hear either way tomorrow.
> For future reference I have two words for you, "synthetic urine". It works. I know those who have passed using it.


 

Thank you SensiStarFan, you are right, there is absolutely nothing I can do at this point. However, I am most positive that a lot of people here may have experienced once or multiple times what I am going thru (this is my first time going through this).

I guess and figured hearing those that have experienced could give me peace of mind because home drug test vs lab test seem to not be found anywhere in the internet. Perhaps if someone here who is a chronic smoker and has cleansed as I did could assure if the home test are just as accurate as the lab or if the lab will actually pick up what I was trying to hide. Thanks again and hope all is well on your end.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 14, 2011)

well if you are looking for that I can give you that.  I have taken a home test and then passed a drug test and had a smiliar thing with the faint line.  But I don't want to to say that I was okay and then you not be okay and I look stupid.  The truth is no one can say.  Sorry man.


----------



## Stresdrugtest (Feb 14, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> well if you are looking for that I can give you that. I have taken a home test and then passed a drug test and had a smiliar thing with the faint line. But I don't want to to say that I was okay and then you not be okay and I look stupid. The truth is no one can say. Sorry man.


 

thanks for your input.. I know everyone's case is different because all of our bodies react differently, however, it makes me feel better that you passed and has calmed my nerves down a little ..thanks again man (im a female btw) =)


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 14, 2011)

:





			
				Stresdrugtest said:
			
		

> ..thanks again man (im a female btw) =)


 
:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:

EDIT: crap, now I feel like a typical male chauvinist.  It's typical though.  I try to be nice to a woman and end up feeling like a jerk every time!   :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just get a bottle of Quick Fix its 100% fail safe i use it all the time it has a temp strip on the bottle


----------



## Stresdrugtest (Feb 14, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> :
> 
> EDIT: crap, now I feel like a typical male chauvinist. It's typical though. I try to be nice to a woman and end up feeling like a jerk every time! :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


 
no no no SensiStarFan  , i didn't mean to make you feel like that  ... i was just saying because you said "sorry man" in the previous post,,,so i was just letting you know i was a female :chillpill: ..if anything, i appreciate the feedback you provided,, if i offended you, i am sorry.... hope you feel better:dancing: :heart:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 14, 2011)

no you didn't offend me, I was just making a joke.  Every time I try to help a woman I end up feeling stupid...and apparently it happens even when I don't know I'm talking to a woman!
:rofl: :rofl: 

I hope you pass.  Come back and let us know when you hear ok?


----------



## Stresdrugtest (Feb 16, 2011)

still waiting, after 6 days (including the weekend) and I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 16, 2011)

wow, did they say when they would get back to you?


----------



## Stresdrugtest (Feb 16, 2011)

well, when I tested thusday, they said I would be notified on friday. I called Friday and agency did not receive call from company. Then Monday, the same, I called Agency and company had not called yet. To not look desperate for a start date, I didn't call yesterday, its 1:30pm, and nothing I haven't been called nor I am not calling neither.


Basically, the last two times I called the agency said they would call me as soon as they here from the company


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 16, 2011)

i've had tests take 2 weeks to come back from a lab. it depends on how busy the lab is. pre-employment drug screenings are also the lowest priority in most cases.. good luck


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 17, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much, worse case scenario you don't get a job you already don't have! It's all good, things will work themselves out!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 17, 2011)

At home tests are pretty much the same test you take at the lab. The unbeatable one is the Gas Chromatography test. That is where its sent to a lab and tested. Synthetic Urine will show up on that test.
If your going to substitute, go with the real deal from a clean source.

I'm surprised you didn't get results when you took it.

lil info.
it's not illegal to fail a test it is a federal offense to tamper with em


----------



## Stresdrugtest (Feb 17, 2011)

Just wanted to let all of you know. I PASSED !!!!! Starting Work date: Feb. 28th.

I really do not know "exactly" what worked for me because I did various things. I do not know if it was dilution with all the water and cranberry alone. So on experience, I can not promote dilution on its on. I also do not know if it was strictly the detox that I used, therefore, I will not promote nor advertise the Ultimate Blend 24 by zydot as the working product by itself because I am not sure if it was this detox that actually made me pass.... What I can do, is tell you what type of smoker I am, my height and weight,  AND the combo of things I did to pass this test. 

I am 5 feet at around 175 lbs (slow metabolism). I smoke roughly 20-25 blunts a month.. Some more, some less depending on monthly budget. I stopped smoking 7 days prior to lab test at quest diagnostic. 2 days before the lab test, I took 1 niacin pill, but the burning was so unbearable, I swore that even if I fail, I would not continue to take it. So 2 days before I hydrated immensely with water and cranberry thru the day and night. The day off the lab test at 3pm, I did not drown in water as this is one of the detox's instruction. I only drank the usual 8oz glass starting from 7am and stopped by 10:30 am. I ate only like 3-5 bites of food at around 10 am to not boost my metabalism. I started the detox at 12pm, exactly how the instruction said to be. The instructions says to urinate 2-3 times after detox process is complete, however, I recommend to urinate a mininum of 6 times. 

That's all I did and it worked. It did worked, because 1 day before the lab test, I home tested & showed positve. But, by the time I had to take the lab test after I detoxed, I tested faintly negative half hour before the lab test (after my 5 urinations) and then tested solid line negative at home 40 minutes after the lab test.

Most people do not rely on home drug test, but the home tests I used obviously did not lie. Therefore, on my experience, they are as accurate as they come and accurate as the lab since they detect 50 ng and above, just like labs do.

The only thing I would do different is that, although the lab obviously accepted my urine because it was slightly yellow, I would have preferred to have it more yellow (just to avoid dilution/detox redflags).  Therefore, although I didn't do it, I recommend the B-12 vitamins 2-3 days before the test to give urine more color as they advise in many forums here. 

I took lab test on Thursday and it wasn't until late yesterday I got called. So Quest Diagnostic takes more than just 3 days, but may not be the same experience for everyone here. 

I hope this helps anyone out there (and here). Thanks again for all of you who inboxed me and gave me great advise and all those who responded kindly to the forum.  

Time to spark up :48:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3 fingerlid (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow...lucky you. I stopped smoking approx 70 days ago and still came up positive last night using the test strips that I bought through ebay. I've been smoking for many years and I guess its going to take me several months to clean my system.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2011)

3 fingerlid said:
			
		

> Wow...lucky you. I stopped smoking approx 70 days ago and still came up positive last night using the test strips that I bought through ebay. I've been smoking for many years and I guess its going to take me several months to clean my system.


Chronic users up to three months. 
That's no cheating, if you cheat it can set you back to 3 months all over again. How the body processes it for a chronic user compared to a recreational user is different. At least how the doc explained it to me.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 20, 2011)

Stresdrugtest said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let all of you know. I PASSED !!!!! Starting Work date: Feb. 28th.


 
I am so happy for you! I'm glad it all worked out so well and you have the job!

I retired after working quite a few contracts over the years that required a drug test to be considered for contract. I quit smoking for a week prior to each test and I guess I passed each of them, because I never heard any different.

I hated the stress that came with each test. It really made a bad week or two each time.

Now that I'm retired, no one again will ever test me for drugs who can influence my life. My doctor is the only one who tests my urine and blood now and that's only to check the functions of my body. He knows what I put in my body anyway, as we've had that talk.

Congratulations Stresdrugtest!!!! I know you must feel great now!


----------



## dazeddd (Mar 25, 2011)

3 fingerlid said:
			
		

> Wow...lucky you. I stopped smoking approx 70 days ago and still came up positive last night using the test strips that I bought through ebay. I've been smoking for many years and I guess its going to take me several months to clean my system.


 
Well, that was a very demoralizing response... I was feeling confident reading about everyone else who's smoked like a week before their test and passed... and then I read this.

If any of you care to respond to my case, it would be much appreciated as I scheduled an interview today with a place I'm almost positive will drug test.

I am 18 years old, 5'7'' and my usual weight averages between 169lbs-175lbs. I've smoked for over 4 years, probably close to 4 1/2. At first it was a weekend thing, more sessions became of more sessions. Smoked daily my junior and senior year of high school. Summer 2010 to fall 2010 was probably the heaviest smoking I've done. I've never been a multiple-blunt per day smoker though.

When I smoke, in the past year 1/2 and for most of my smoking tenure it's been mostly water pipes and bowls. Smoke blunts from time to time, but bongs predominantly have been my choice easily. I'll usually pack 1 full bowl if I'm by myself, and maybe pack another small one. If I'm going between two people it's usually 2-4, MAYBE 5 bowl packs. There have been the days where I just went straight to wake n bakin, and keep packing bowls throughout the day, but then there have also been the times where I wouldn't smoke for 1, 2, or 3 days. I wouldn't call myself the heaviest of the heavy, nor would I say I'm just a weekend user. I was smoking pretty moderately for the past 3 years or so with longest break being 3 weeks maybe 2 or 3 times. Just so you all can have idea how much I would smoke.

My level of exercise decreased once I graduated high school. I took weightlifting and worked out pretty hard, my metabolism was a lot higher back then. I've gained weight but since I started smoking I've gone running about 4 or 5 times most recently, and I've been drinking a lot of water/fluids. I think my exercise level could be better. I'm on around my 6th or 7th tall glass of water today which has been pretty normal. My urine has been clear for mostly the whole time I haven't smoked. If you came to my room right now you would currently see 3 empty water bottles and 4 glasses that I haven't taken back to the kitchen.

I have not touched the ganj since February 10th, 2011 marked on my calendar. Today is March 25th, 2011. It has been 44 days (6 weeks, 2 days). My interview will be held on the 47th day.

This is basically my no bias run-down on what it's been like. My two questions are what is the chance I still have THC in my system and if that gatorade/water combination listed on the marijuanapassion page would work before taking a drug test?

Thanks for any responses in advanced. Now, i really have to take a leak!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 25, 2011)

water and excersize and no toking and you should be ok for a urine 5-panel which is what most jobs test for. but the interview will not mean you get popped that day. You will probably have a week or two delay. They only test potential employees, not "pre-interview" drug testing. Cost way to much to test every applicant they interviewed. The only test the ones they plan on hiring.
They will call you and tell you to show up at a lab within 12-24 hrs of notice. Friend of mine got Fed-X'd notice and directions from his address to the lab. when he signed for it the company got reciept. Had 12 hrs to show up for test. So stay clean till you hear otherwise 
you should be ok....it's when you toke as much homegrown dank as we do that it tends to "stick around" a while LOL.
Also remember you have the right to dispute and for them to retest. Get on Ebay for a few bucks a test you can test yourself and see how you are...or go to CVS and get one of there tests. Only way to be sure is test yourself first. I got 5 tests for 7 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping of the internet  accurate too. All 5-panels are mostly the same. Some got the strip on the side of the cup with temp. Others got just pee in a dixie cup and stick the test in. All the same science. pass one pass em all if your clean....cheating on the other hand is a whole other ball of wax LOL


----------



## dazeddd (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mutt. Yeah they didn't say anything about a drug test yet, just an interview for that day. I'm about to go sweat out at the gym.

And yeah I got a first check drug test from cvs. I guess negative means "clean" and "preliminary positive" is dirty correct?


----------

